
Why Stephen Wolfram’s research program is a dead end - VHRanger
https://www.singlelunch.com/2020/04/23/why-stephen-wolframs-research-program-is-a-dead-end/
======
feminoide
This is so much effort put into destroying something that probably nobody
really had the time to digest and understand.Myself included.

